# Meeting up (Los Angeles peeps)



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

so what happend to you guys that didnt show up i thought some of you said you were going to show up? 

but any ways when are we going to meet up again. this time it has to be a day and time that everyone can go. so lets start seting something up so that way we all know and we know ahead of time and we can set that date. and were going to start up our team of all nissans so far we have like 6 cars and peeps who are down with the idea and if anyone else wants to joins come on down. it'll be cool to have more people join us but its going to be a team like no other and were going to dominate with our arsenal lol:cheers: :banana: but you guys that showed up hit me up if you guys need some thing 

oh and boris ill find out about you intercooler so hit me up tonight and ill let u know about that so cool we will see what happens


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

if you guys have any ideas let me know. and everyone let me know what days you have off and what times your off


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

six cars already? cool.Who are the other 2?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

two other people i know that couldnt make it yesterday but they will nex time


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

hey whats up i want to meet up next time i pretty much got all weekends off and anytime after 6 on the weekdays so let me know.......bye........


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sorry I couldn't make it!  I had to put in some OT at work


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool ill keep you guys posted


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Jay, I'm down for another meet on the weekend, pretty much any. Just remember though, a lot of people are going back to school soon, so weekday nights will be that much harder to do. All I can say is lets go handle this. I like the idea of a week b4 mossy or labor day, either is good 4 me and 4 most I assume.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im down too. Just let me know ahead of time


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool man ill hit you up then


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey what do you guys think about having a bbq on labor day weekend?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah my bad for not making it last time. I told you I had to throw it down with some people. But next time for sure. If I still have my car


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *hey what do you guys think about having a bbq on labor day weekend? *


I'm gonna be in palm springs labor day weekend.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok cool lets see what happens then so that way you could go


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *ok cool lets see what happens then so that way you could go *


Sounds Good!:cheers:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok cool ill keep you posted


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

where are you guys meeting up im here in corona. just curious on what yall are up to. i dont know anywhere out here with nissan parts. lookin for a good place to get them


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey cool let me know what you need and ill see if i could get it for you but were jsust meeting up and having fun and were also starting up a team of all nissans so if you wana come down let me know and ill get just about get anything.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Jay, I figure lets set a time for the labor day BBQ and confirm it and the people going. This is your brainchild, so I'm gonna let you handle it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If we do it the monday of labor day weekend I can make it. But i'ma be in palm springs fri-sun. But we have monday off so its possible. But yeah if its monday i'm there.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well im either lookin for a cai or to make my own. but what i really want is the rear strut bar for now. And also what muffler have you guys ran with, i want one thats quiet at normal driving but there when punched. "flowmaster" do they have one for us?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

All of these answers and more can be found on sentra.net in Kojima's garage section. Not too many more parts have come out since.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im going to be at Irwindale speedway this thursday nite and i hope some of you other nissan peeps can make it there. Gates open at 4am, races open at 5pm until 10pm. 

Its $10 for spectators and $20 for those who want to race.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have a proposal.

this coming sunday the 31 of August let us all meet up and have dinner in diamond bar , ca at this great chinese restaurant.


time of meet up : 7 :00 pm

place :

DIAMOND PALACE CHINESE SEAFOOD RESTAURANT 
225 GENTLE SPRINGS LN, DIAMOND BAR, CA 91765 

bring like 40 bux to be on the safe side so we can have enough money for everyone to split the dinner bill and have some fun.

that the intial plan for now.


EDIT :

scratch that plan for now maybe a few weeks later.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey Teknokid ill see if i can go down this thursday.

and Liuspeed that sound like a good idea lets see what eveyone else says but i think a bbq would be cool on monday cuz you know everyone is doing something. but lets see what everyone says but im down with that.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok lets do this on monday were gonna do this thing witch is labor day and we are going to have a bbq and chill out at a park the one im thinking of is rancho park in cheviot hills by the movie studio right off of motor and pico it a cool park and lots of space for us to park and do our bbq ok if anyone has any other suggestions as to a different location let me know im always open to suggetions and hope to see all of you there and we will have a great time. :}}


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i cant do monday ( i dont think) i think i might hafta work


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok cool


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aresnal..

hit me up 2nite around 11 30 pm ish and well talk more


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *Im going to be at Irwindale speedway this thursday nite and i hope some of you other nissan peeps can make it there. Gates open at 4am, races open at 5pm until 10pm.
> 
> Its $10 for spectators and $20 for those who want to race. *


ahhhhh i would be there but i have softball thurs nights. i want to see what kind of times i get there. is california still doing saturday nights.?? also what about friday nights and stuff im lookin for some guys around here (corona) to hang out with and talk cars. the only club i konw of is mainly hondas and is out of whittier.
terrence


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so whats the plan?

i know i'll be at mossy for sure....if all else fails


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

So Monday (Labor Day) at 11:00 am at Rancho Park In Cheviot Hills by the movie studio on Pico and Motor if you need directions pm me with you phone no. and ill get back to you and ill tell you how to get there it a cool park and and its in a nice area where we wont find any trouble ok cool


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

In mapquest format:
Cheviot Hills Dist Park Mntnc
2459 Motor Ave
Los Angeles, CA
90064-3409 US


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok so its Cheviot Hills Dis. Prk Mntnc
and it a big park for lots of car to park


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sounds good I will most likely be there. Not gonna say 100% but 95% I will be there.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool you have the address right. but hope to see you there and nice pic.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah I got the address. Nice pic meaning my avatar? LoL thanks


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LA is a little too far for me sorry i want to meet up with yall some day


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *LA is a little too far for me sorry i want to meet up with yall some day *


 Come on down to Mossy with us!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah of course we are but were doing our litttle get together first cus were starting up our all nissan club here in LA .but were going to go for sure i and we wouldn't miss it for anything unless its something important lol but besides that im there man.


----------



## kenley_ser (Jul 23, 2003)

I should be there if my car isn't gay!!!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

where is mossy? i dunno where it is or what it is?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *where is mossy? i dunno where it is or what it is? *


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25704


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

its in 0-side by camp pen.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rsenal call me up 2nite around midnight i gots question about directions.

thanks.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *rsenal call me up 2nite around midnight. *


 ooooh...a midnight chat...Vivian may get jealous, Eshei


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Well hell im going to do everything i can to get there. if we meet up i just need to know where consiedering im in sandiego 5 days a week. 


stealthb14 said:


> *Come on down to Mossy with us! *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam ur sick.

rsenal i will be there on monday but i wont stay long for i hafta work that day.


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

so to get in ur guys team what do u need?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

as long as you have a nissan you can get in. 
were not really not looking for anything spectacular at this time


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *So Monday (Labor Day) at 11:00 am at Rancho Park In Cheviot Hills by the movie studio on Pico and Motor if you need directions pm me with you phone no. and ill get back to you and ill tell you how to get there it a cool park and and its in a nice area where we wont find any trouble ok cool  *


is that still official for tomorrow?? time and place.. if so ill probably have to be there hehe


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

exactly what part of the park are we going to meet at??


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

where are going to meet on the backside by bye the far baseball field to the right of the park as if you are going to pico and then it goes strait back


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

jay I pm'd you about what to bring. plz pm me back with your phone #.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont know for sure if ill be there.

im really exhausted from work.

ill try 2 be there but it also depends on how my fiance is feeling

if u guys want u can call me up at 909 964 6816


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i may do that.. cause if your gonna go id like to drive up there with ya if thats cool i just have to go up teh 71


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bugnlv

i called ya but u werent home.

i dunno if boris ever found the place either


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Place found esh. Unfortunately, most of you guys who said would show up didn't bother. The maybes I understand, but its the people who said they would definitely that upset me. It was me, rsenal, bugnlv and wicked (charlie.) All 4 of us had fun, the rest should have been there.

Now, let the excuses pour in.....


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey it cool everybody got something to do right i dont expect everyone to be there but it cool i dont mind people not showing cus i now how it is but hey maybe next time right oh and pedro sorry about not getting back to you my bad but hope to see you guys for mossy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, whats up guys, i'm really glad a lot of u showed up for the meet. i think it was pretty successful and the atmosphere was good. a lot of nice cars too.


























too bad i couldnt make it


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well it was cool with the 4 of us. now i know some of you thought.. LA ... ahh too far.. but you know what 60 miles i drove.. and it was worth it. i represented for the (909) in LA. but had full with all 3 of ya there!?!?!?! but it was worth it. later yall and see ya at mossy


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sorry guys i couldnt make it. Im glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

its cool dude but hopefully we will see you for mossy but if you need anything hit me up i gave you my cell but pm me with you cell # and we will see whats up. ok


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey rsenal 

hit me up i need to ask u about the nx2000 brakes and stuff so maybe u can hook me up with them


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I forgot all about it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

speaking of which, i think its about time we started talking about where were gonna meet up for the mossy show..its on the 20th and the last meet we had took us like 2 months to finally decide on a location, so we should start talkin now..lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah AJ, I did suggest that, but no one answered. Post in the LA meetup for mossy post for ideas guys.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

posted


----------

